# Blue Dog - Help Needed



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

My baby Otto got himself into a bit of trouble last night while everyone else was fast asleep. It seems Otto decided to take up writing . . . he chewed up a gel pen that was on a table in my sitting room. Other than tearing up paper this is the only trouble this guy has ever gotten into . . . no idea why he decided to go for the pen. He has rather large blotches of blue ink all over his beautiful white chest . . . cutting is not an option. Anyone have any suggestions?

The mystery of this event is that the only evidence of the ink is on Otto . . . not on the carpet, not on the furniture . . .


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmm...sorry I don't have any solutions for that...but when I saw the title of your post, I thought you meant THIS blue dog:

http://www.georgerodrigue.com/

Thankfully, Cricket hasn't gotten into any gel pens, but she's chewed thru several leashes and countless pairs of underwear.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Try some Gonzo this stuff works wonders! I think it can be found at Walmart and Target. Used to see it at Linens N' Things, so maybe Bed Bath and Beyond has it? 
http://stain.gonzocorp.com/

http://tipnut.com/10-ink-stain-removers-laundry-tips/


----------



## Lively (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh no! I've caught Lucy a few times with a pen in her mouth. I worry I'm not going to get to her one of these days before the ink spills! Good Luck.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel your pain. Here's a pciture of my blue puppy (trying REALLY hard to resist the urge to lick the dishes). She rubbed up against a poster board my daughter had just colored with erasable markers, so fortunately, the blue came off in the bath. The only thing I know of to get ink out is hairspray, but not sure it that works on fur?!?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly did this once and it just had to wear off in the places that I wouldn't cut it off of which was only the pads of her feet that I cut on. Let us know if you find something that works. Good Luck*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Arlene - knowing you, I am sure you at least got a good laugh out of it!!
I have no idea how to get the colors out but would love to see a picture of that bugger!!


----------



## eanderson917 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Arlene,
Sorry to hear about Otto, wish I had a suggestion to help out.
Erica and Bernie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Otto is so cute as a blue dog~~what a little mischief maker! ;-)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no! Lincoln chewed up a red ink pen as a puppy and got his paws and my living room area rug all inked up. 

You can try a whitening shampoo (like EZ Groom Crystal White, or All Systems White Lightening) on the stains - I'm guessing it will take several applications to fade the stain. Also, you could try clipping out some of the hairs (one at a time) to lessen the appearance of the stains - without leaving a "hole" in the coat. 

Good luck!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Kim - how gross is that? Gryff likes to chew up underwear too. It's so nasty.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh no... I don't know what would work other than patience and keep washing him and eventually wouldnt it fade? 

I think the whitening shampoos might strip out some moisture in his hair and sometimes they have a blue coloring in it like that CC one. I recall someone on the forum left the shampoo on the dog too long and it gave him a blue tint (which eventually did fade). 

I hope you find something that works!! I doubt the pen is going to be permanent.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

When I get ink on my scrubs two things will remove it...hair spray or alcohol. Good luck~


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*from the internet...dunno if it works?*

RE: Removing Permanent Ink From Pet's Fur
Post By Janey (Guest Post) (10/27/2008)

I actually used a tip from one of the posts about removing permanent marker from skin and it worked! I used a Huggies baby wipe (I imagine any brand will do) and put a little mild dishwashing liquid on the wipe. I lightly rubbed the line on his face a handful of times and it lightened to the point it can't be seen. Since the mark was near his eyes and the fur there doesn't grow very fast, this was a great relief.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How about a picture, first?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> Kim - how gross is that? Gryff likes to chew up underwear too. It's so nasty.


I know! I don't get it. And they leave the boys' boxers alone. Ugh. My dogs are freaks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was all excited someone was getting a blue hav, not trying to get rid of one  I would just keep washing the area. Have you tried at all yet? Has it at least diluted the color?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh NO! I haven't read all the posts yet, so don't know if you've gotten it off (I'll go back and read!) But this has happened to Gucci when she got a hold of a pen in the office, she loves to chew them up for some reason, and I didn't get to it quick enough to take the ink part out of it, so she was a red dog.

What works great is Goo gone, that stuff gets off anything, I swear, ink, gum, glue, etc. They sell a thicker gel one which I like better..

I hope its all off by now!

K.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If the goo gone doesn't work, try dishwashing soap (liquid) mixed with cornstarch.

I have 7 kids, so I'm good at this stuff. lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*You have seven kids!*

How is that possible, you are gorgeous, your dog is gorgeous, and your house spotless. Tell me how you do it?

I have one child, one husband, two havanese, and one cat...and more clutter than I could ever deal with. I also work 30 hours a week, so I have to cut myself some slack!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Not certain if you have had any luck. I was reading about an ear cleansing solution that I have and one of the testimonials said she used it to get the ink off her lab. If you haven't had success, try the OxyFresh.

http://www.oxyfresh.com/pet/earcleaner.asp

Might be peroxide?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ooh, Kara - Goo Gone is amazing. Goof Off is the same thing and I just love the stuff, especially on crayon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> How is that possible, you are gorgeous, your dog is gorgeous, and your house spotless. Tell me how you do it?
> 
> I have one child, one husband, two havanese, and one cat...and more clutter than I could ever deal with. I also work 30 hours a week, so I have to cut myself some slack!


LOL! Thank you, but my house isn't always spotless, you should see my sewing room, garage and closet, you'd take back that comment  Actually, Monday mornings after the kids trash my house, I usually shed a few tears looking at it (or curse!)

I just realized I said cornstarch instead of baking soda, in my other post! duhh!

Ivy, it is great stuff isn't it? Every house needs a bottle, that stuff is great

http://www.magicamerican.com/googone.aspx


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions - I was afraid to use gonzo or goo gone so I started with the easy stuff - baby wipes. That worked fairly well - then I moved on to dishwashing liquid with baking soda - then a little Woolite - then a full bath. I'd say there is still a blue tint because his white fur looks whiter! I'm so glad I didn't have to cut it out. I think my guys must have the winter blues or something . . . maybe they are just not happy being home from Florida because they are getting into things that they've never done before. When I got upstairs tonight, they had molested a box of tampons . . . I'm finding those pink tubes chewed up everywhere!

Erica . . . give Bernie a big hug from all of us . . . he looks just like his mom in the picture!

Thanks again.

Arlene


----------

